# Olina has Zygomycosis



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Tthe test results just came back. Olina has been diagnosed with ZYGOMYCOSIS. It is a VERY rare and VERY aggressive bacterial infection. We will be starting her on some heavy-duty antibiotics immediately. (I can't recall the name of the drug ,but I will post is later). My vet could only locate enough of this drug to last 4 days, that is how rare this is. It is very expensive, too. After 4 days we will evaluate her condition. If it does not improve we will have to put her to sleep.

I am so upset. I cannot believe how fast this disease has attacked such a young, healthy dog. I pray that she can recover. I love her so much.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no! I'm so sorry- is there any clue as to how she got it?? Best wishes for a successful treatment, poor little girl.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh no  I am sending prayers your way that there is an improvement in four days :hugs:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

praying for her


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs:I'm so sorry to hear this! Sending prayers and warm thoughts to both you and Olina!

Please keep us updated to how she's doing.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Very sorry to hear that.


----------



## Locknload (Nov 8, 2010)

I hope she is receptive to the treatment. It's so sad when they're just little babies...


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Sending prayers your way!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh now! I hope that the treatment is effective! Sending prayers your way!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

It looks like this is an aggressive fungal disease and not bacterial:
Zygomycosis definition - Medical Dictionary definitions of popular medical terms easily defined on MedTerms

I'm so sorry, hopefully she will respond to medication quickly :hugs:


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

How sad. Sending good thoughts for a full recovery.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll be sending many good thoughts her way in the next few days. I'm so sorry you have to deal with this. =(


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Poor baby!! I hope everything turns out ok...your both in my prayers!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

How is Olina doing? What med is being used?


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a photo of Olina's Eye this morning. It has gotten worse since I picked her up from the vet this past Saturday. We began to administer the ITRACONAZOLE (150 mg) twice a day on Friday. I ma praying that this drug kicks in soon.

My vet assured me that if she makes it, she will not lose her eye even though it looks horrible. I just PRAY she makes it.

Her spirits are good and she went on a nice 20 minute walk this morning. While on her walks she as almost as happy as she was before her illness began. Since it boosts her spirits I try to take her a few times day. I just don't know what the future holds for my little one. I am just trying to provide the best for her each day.

Tomorrow I am taking her back for another evaluation by the vet. I need to pick up more of the Itracon as well. It is VERY difficult to find. For the 4 day dosage, my vet had to have a human pharmacy grind the meds. So he could only get enough for 4 days but he's found another resource. He begged my husband and I to give her 2-3 weeks of this med. We want nothing more than to save her, but I also refuse to have her suffer.

At the moment she is still eating like a little horse, she enjoys her walks and she sleeps at my feet here in my office. As soon as she shows any sign of throwing in the towel, then I will have to make a decision.


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh - poor baby. =( I'm so glad you're giving her a chance to fight though, especially as it sounds like she's up for it. I'll continue sending good thoughts her way.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

London's Mom said:


> Tomorrow I am taking her back for another evaluation by the vet. I need to pick up more of the Itracon as well. It is VERY difficult to find. For the 4 day dosage, my vet had to have a human pharmacy grind the meds. So he could only get enough for 4 days but he's found another resource.


I had a compounding pharmacy make it when my Max was on it, though compounded Itra may not be quite as effective, something about the way the meds is granulated or encapsulated. It seemed to work for my dog. We went through Meds for Vets, and I'm sure someplace like RoadRunner pharmacy can get it to you, but I'm not sure about the time frame.

Keeping good thoughts for Olina, that eye looks scary, but she can fight through this. I might combine it with some Pau D'Arco, very good for fungal infections.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Lisa. I will ask my vet tomorrow about the Pau D'Arco. He also has had me add the Probiotic powder to her food to boost her immune system.

Did your dog, Max, have this fungal infection? If so, how long was he on the Itra? Did he fully recover?

Thanks all for your positive thoughts. I will be a real wreck if I lose my baby. I keep whispering in her ear to FIGHT this nasty bug. My boy, London, has been really kissing her face to make her feel better, too.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, wow, I feel so sorry for you and Olina and that you're having to go through this. 

I hope the meds kick in and start to work soon. I am sending prayers and healing thoughts your way for a full recovery for Olina.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Sending prayers for Olina and your family!!


Tanja


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Man, i can't believe how that eye looks! This is so sad, my prayers and thoughts for a speedy recovery to Olina. It reminds me of a pic of a GSD that had been bitten by a brown recluse spider. Is your vet sure it's a fungal infection? If it was my dog and something this serious, i would want a second diagnosis before euthanising. Please keep us posted.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww poor girl( I hope the meds work ! 

How in heck do they "get" this in the eye??


----------



## Fatboy4ever (Sep 8, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Olina. Our prayers will be with you and Olina. Give her a big hug.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Good thoughts for you guys. 

Not sure if that stuff is at Walgreens, but with their family Rx card: https://webapp.walgreens.com/MYWCARDWeb/servlet/walgreens.wcard.proxy.WCardInternetProxy/WCardFAQRH you can sometimes get it cheaper. 

Itraconazole Dosage Forms | Drug Information | Pharmacy | Walgreens


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I know it's heartbreaking for you to see her this way, but she's young and strong and seems to be powering through it. Prayers to all of you...


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think with the positive results on the test, you don't have to worry about a second opinion. 

Walgreen's - be sure to ask for the family plan price! Also check Sam's Club and Costco - they are open to everyone, extra discounts for members perhaps. 

My Max didn't have this fungal infection - his case was complicated, his experience unfortunately won't be much help to you :-(

Are you still giving the steroid eye drops? Wondering if you can taper those down - not good for infection, though I'm sure you want to keep the swelling down. 

GSDs are thought to be particularly prone to fungal infections


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I do hope the treatment is effective. Did they think she was compromised in any way that made her susceptible to the fungus?


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Here is a photo of the location where we suspect Olina contracted the fungus. We were renting a cabin in the Adirondacks and picnicked on this small island. London and Olina were having a blast. Although, while we were sitting down eating our lunch, she discovered an OLD animal skull and was gnawing on it until we grabbed it from her. She was fine for the next week or so, but then she began displaying wierd contortions of her head, as though her jaw was bothering her.

Upon our return she was due for her heartworm test and while taking that, we discovered she had Lyme Disease. We then thought the jaw pain was caused by the Lyme. After taking Doxycyline for several weeks the antibodies decreased but she still had the jaw pain. My vet at that time, ignorantly, put her on Prednisone. This was the WORST possible thing that could've happened to her system. While the fungus was injected into her mouth while chewing on the bone, she had a very good chance of fighting this infection and winning it taking her age and god health into consideration.

But now with the Pred introduced, it is like throwing gasoline on a fire. It set this infection to the moon! But the good news is that this morning she is looking better. I don't want to say she looks TREMENDOUSLY better, but I will take whatever positive signs I can get.

Below is a photo from yesterday. I wanted to shoot one today to show you the improvement, but the little angel is asleep on the couch and I don't want to disturb her. I attached this photo below because it shows you how "positive" her outlook is. Look how happy she is, even under these circumstances.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks like a trooper! She is beautiful too, hope she gets better real soon.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

Awww... how sweet Olina looks and she does look happy. Hopefully she is on the mend and her recovery will be speedy. Costco is really good for pricing on meds... if you have a Costco in your area.

My thoughts go out to you and Olina.... I too had a very bad experience with my Niko on pred.... major throat and mouth abscess which needed emergency surgery. I really believe this wouldn't have happened had he not been on a low dose of pred for awhile. 

Sending good thoughts your way!

Tanja


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I so hope she makes a full recovery- such a sweetie


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I haven't posted here yet, but I've been following this thread hoping for the best. Keeping her in my thoughts.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Still thinking of beautiful Olina and sending all my healing thoughts and prayers your way :hugs:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers are with your beautiful Olena. Please keep us updated on her condition.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, I spelled Olina's name wrong (guess there's no post edit option). Again, my thoughts are with her!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

How's Olina doing today? Sending her lots of hugs and warm thoughts for a speedy recovery. 

What Jean said about Walgreens plan is really helpful ... the Hooligans have had their own plan and I've saved a lot of money on prescriptions the past couple years.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Again, a huge thanks to all of you. It gives Olina and I great comfort to feel the positive vibes everyone ha sent.

Here are the photos of Olina from this morning. (Sorry if we make anyone lose their apetite on TG day!)
























My husband is concerned because he thinks it is getting worse. On the contrary, I believe that it is actually getting better. I could just be a positive thinking mom, but in the previous photo the swelling was much worse. There was a huge bump just below her eye at the corner. That big chunk of dead tissue has sloughed off and now there is simply a wound (that I hope is healing). The bump in her eye is also a tiny bit smaller, although very red.

I clean her eye every morning and this morning I put a dab of neosporin on the wound but not in her eye, for obvious reasons. She was happy as can be on her 25 minute morning walk. But she does fade mid-morning and she has been sleeping all day, usually on my bed where it is quiet.

I am also emailing these photos to my vet today. Olina has another follow up appointment at the end of next week.

I really do feel that she is improving. I cannot lose hope for this little thing. She is such a sweetie.

Regarding the meds. My husband asked our vet if there was anyway to get the Intra at a better price. (Originally, it was like $100/day for possibly 2 months!). He came back and found a price for the Intra for $16.00/day. Bless his heart. He, too, feel in love with Olina while she was staying with him last week.

By the way, while she was in his care at his office, I was concerned that she would get depressed in those small cages. When the tech called me to give me an update, I asked her to give Olina constant hugs in her cage to make her feel good. She lovese people. The tech laughed and said "what cage?" Olina is so sweet that we have her up between the 2 receptionist on a doggie bed where she can meet and greet all patients and owners! She loves other dogs as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

awww poor girl, that is some nasty looking, but it looks "clean", so I would think that's a good sign

Hoping she makes a full recovery


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

So glad the meds aren' $100 per day! 

It looks terribly worse, but I'm betting it had to open up to get better, at least that's my hope! The swelling down is a great sign - thinking good thoughts for her!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Sometimes things have to look worse before they get better. If she's hung in there this long I would imagine you have her headed in the right direction. From what I've read it's such a fast growing bacteria she probably wouldn't have survived this long- she's a trooper!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

That poor baby, her eye looks so painful. I'm happy to hear that your vet was spoiling her! WOW - what a difference in prices in the meds she's getting!!!

Give her a hug for me!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopping in to send more positive thoughts Olina's way :hugs: I look forward to another positive update.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

Just thinking about Olina. Hope all is well with her.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

How is Olina... I hope things are getting better! 

Tanja


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow. i dont get disturbed by these kind of things but i have to say that eye.... wow. i hope she's really improving. may i ask how they can think her eye will be fine after something like this though? Thats pretty serious!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Darn, I was hoping that was an update.  

Hoping she's doing well.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Just read this thread - my heart breaks reading it. Positive thoughts and prayers. I'm hoping she is healing up okay - I agree with someone who said early things might look worse before they get better. I hope she recovers fully.

Robert


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

My Little Olina-BoBina is doing so much better. I will shoot another photo of her improved face/eye and post it tomorrow. 

Her bad eye is much less swollen and it has been draining quite a bit at night. Her mood and energy level has improved tremendously. She really wanted to rough house with London, but I curtailed that. I am still worried about her banging that eye.

My vet responded to my emailed photo that I shot last week. He said that the dead diseased tissue is sloughing off and that is a good sign. He is anxious to view the inside of her mouth to examine the 4 lesions she has in there. (They were horrible looking two weeks ago.) But she has been eating like a moose and today she "helped" me rake leaves in the yard after work. Couldn't have done it without her. :0)

My only concern is this: (and I have not brought this up in front of my husband because he just doesn't handle this type of stuff as well as I do. He is "the-glass-is half-empty" type and I am "the-glass-is-half-full" type)  Is that fungal covered bone chip still lodged in her mouth/head? She is still displaying that unusual jaw contortion. It concerns me. I know the vet did not find the bone chip when he examined her and discovered this horrid infection. He stopped digging around at that time to tackle the fungal infection first in order to save her life but I am sure once she has stabilized he will discuss this next move. I believe he mentioned that he may send us to a specialist who will want to do an MRI to locate the foreign object. And then there will probably be surgery? I believe he said that surgery within the dog's head can be extremely difficult and dangerous with regard to damaging nerves (?). Again, I do not want to alarm my husband. But I lay in bed an pray that we can get to the bottom of this and still have our Olina well and healthy and a bank account. The first is obviously the most important to me.

Thanks for your concerns and advice. I'll post a photo tomorrow!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

may i ask how they can think her eye will be fine after something like this though? 

To answer your question, KZoppa, the tissue below her eye is what is red, swollen and sticking out. The eye itself is fine. It is just burried beneath that inflamed tissue. I, too, was extremely concerned that she would lose her eye, but my vet assured me that her eye will be fine. Thank God! 

While it has been healing, bits and pieces of that dead tissue fall off. I gently wash her little face and eye with a clean warm wash cloth and try to keep it from bothering her too much. She is so good at letting me fuss with it.


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thx for the update, it's good to hear she's better. I would say this of they do have to do surgery, hopefully it's in the soft tissue of the mouth and it will be easy to remove.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So happy she's feeling better. You're doing a great job caring for her!


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm so glad she's feeling better! As for the face contortion, this may be totally off-base, or you guys may have already thought about it, but is tetanus a possibility? It sounds like several cases of tetanus that have been seen at my vet's office.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

London's Mom said:


> may i ask how they can think her eye will be fine after something like this though?
> 
> To answer your question, KZoppa, the tissue below her eye is what is red, swollen and sticking out. The eye itself is fine. It is just burried beneath that inflamed tissue. I, too, was extremely concerned that she would lose her eye, but my vet assured me that her eye will be fine. Thank God!
> 
> While it has been healing, bits and pieces of that dead tissue fall off. I gently wash her little face and eye with a clean warm wash cloth and try to keep it from bothering her too much. She is so good at letting me fuss with it.


 
oh ok. thank you for explaining. was very confused but totally get it now. Thats good news. i'm glad she's getting better.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

So glad Olina is doing well... been thinking about her and you. 

Tanja


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

London's Mom said:


> My Little Olina-BoBina is doing so much better.


:happyboogie:


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

That is good to hear  give your little girl a cuddle from me please :hugs:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Well, here are some "happy" photos of my Olina on the rebound. Now doesn't she look like she's recouperating nicely? What a little angel. Thanks so much for all of your positive vibes, they are paying off!

























And here she is resting in my office.....








Thanks for viewing her!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

she's looking very good!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

here are the earlier pics: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/146543-olina-has-zygomycosis.html#post1962921

What *HUGE *difference! I am so happy to hear (and see) this!


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

so happy to see Olina doing better


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow, she is looking better!! Is there any chance of future problems or is it something that's going to clear up 100%?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

That's spirit!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is looking MUCH better! You are a good nurse)

I wonder if they could just xray vs an mri altho I know the mri is more decisive.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yah!!!!!! So pleased to hear/see how much she is improving! Lots more healing thoughts zooming your beautiful girl's way.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Is there any chance of future problems or is it something that's going to clear up 100%? 

Very good question. I am dropping her off at the vet tomorrow and picking her up Saturday morning. He wants to sedate her and thoroughly examine her since it's been about a week since he did so. I am leaving a LONG list of questions for him -your question will definitely be on my list! So I will give you all the scoop on this disease and what comes next when I find out the facts.

It's such an unusual case and ZYGOMYCOSIS is something that is good for us dog-owners to know. Look how long it took for her to get diagnosed! If I wouldn't have switched vets SO MANY TIMES with Olina I know that she would not be here now. One previous vet told me to leave it alone and it will go away! Right! Can you imagine? 

I love my new vet. I discovered that he went to Ohio State University. My sister always searches for a vet that was trained at that University. She swears they are the best. I am beginning to see what she means. I have been to 7 vets in 2 years. And this guy is GOOD.

Here is a photo of Olina when I adopted her from the shelter about a year ago. 
She'll be this happy once again!


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

She's looking so much better!:happyboogie: And she is such a beautiful girl!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

UPDATE!!!! I just wanted to post a few photos that I took of Olina today. She is doing fabulous! That drug, Itraconozole, is doing wonders at curing the zygomycosis. She will still need to take it for about 4 more weeks or so, but it does not seem to bother her one bit. No side effects.
Restoring Olina to her optimum level of health was the best Xmas gift for me! That's for sure!


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Wow . . . I just started reading this thread and had to read it from start to finish. What a troopers you and Olina are! Having been through lots with our dogs I can only imagine how hard this has been for all of you but it's paid off. Olina looks like our Rennie girl. I look forward to hearing about the follow-up - I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she looks fabulous, in fact you'd never know she had a previous problem, so glad the drug worked !


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Wow, she looks great!! It's wonderful that she's getting better, you're such a great mom and nurse!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

This is wonderful news!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am *so* happy to hear this news!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been wondering how Olina is doing, so glad she's doing so well! What a horrible thing to go through. She's such a sweetheart and a strong girl.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW! I just read this thread for the first time, and I usually am ok with gross things and such but the eye looked REALLY bad. I CANNOT believe how much better she looks- that is AWESOME! That drug seemed to work really fast! Thank goodness she is improving!!!! she's a very, very pretty dog btw


----------



## Rusty_212 (Apr 21, 2010)

That beautiful girl looks great! Almost back to normal, I'm happy the treatment worked.
She is gorgeous, can I ask, where did you get her from?


----------



## Crookedcreekranch (May 27, 2008)

Oh my goodness just read this from start to finish for the first time. OUCH....wow that looked awful. So sorry you all had to go through this....so bizarre.

I'm very happy that you all are doing so much better...what a good dog family you are!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the great update! I am so happy her meds are working


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

She's looking fantastic, it's hard to believe what a nasty time she had!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yay!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

[She is gorgeous, can I ask, where did you get her from?]

Rusty 212, I adopted from the Humane Society of Campbell County. The woman who runs the place knew I was seeking to adopt a female GSD as an addition to my family. I only had London at that time and I always have had 2 Shepherds, a girl and a boy. I described London's personality: spoiled, out-of-control, in-your-face adolescent male German Shepherd. And she said, "I have just the girl for you!" And she was right as you can see from this photo!









This photo was obvioulsy taken prior to the Zygomycosis, but Olina will be back to this form soon!

Thanks for all of your nice comments. What a great bunch of dog owners you all are!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Olina has had a setback. On New Year's Eve I noticed that the left side of her face (her "bad" side) was swollen and she did not seem herself. She had still been on the Itraconazole and will be on it for a few more months, but this swelling started to occur anyway. I tried to call my vet and understandably I could not get a hold of him for a few days considering the Holiday. I finally got in to see him and he has put her on Clavamox to kick out this infection.

What has happened is that the dead tissue inside her head has gotten infected. And now it has spread throughout the back of her eye as well as her throat. My vet sent me to an eye specialist today, Dr. Blair. He confirmed that she is blind in that left eye and she is paralyzed on the left side of her face. This vet does not feel that her vision will return and he is uncertain that she will gain feeling back in that side of her face.

The left side of her mouth hangs slightly open and she is always drooling. Similar to a stroke victim. Her left eyelid does not function, i.e. close, so I have to put eye drops in her eye 3Xday.

The sadest part is that she is SO depressed. All throughout this horrible ordeal she has been such a trooper; keeping her chin up. She now just lays on the floor in the kitchen with no desire to do anything. I just can't stop praying for my little one. I have to give her this one last chance. Both of my vets said to give it at least 6 more months of the Itraconazole. Although, the vet today said he is also concerned about her immune system. 

I feel so sorry for Olina. She cannot even go on her walks for when she does she starts to gag, cough and seems to have difficulty breathing. I did call my regular vet today to see if we should get a chest x-ray. ?


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear that. I so hoped she was out of the woods. Hang in there, you've done such a good job with her. Our best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I just read this from start to finish and sorry to hear about your setback. As an owner of a dog with major health issues, my heart goes out to you. You and Olina are in my prayers.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very sorry to read this, she HAS been such a strong girl thru all this, I will be praying this to shall pass..she's a tough girl and you are an angel for not giving up on her(


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I just read this. I am sorry for the set back, it looked like she was progressing so well. Please keep us updated on her progress.

I am sorry you are going through this, and she too.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this and my heart breaks for your little girl. I've been following Olina's progress and was so happy to hear she was starting to get better. I know how difficult this must be for you as well but please don't give up hope. Olina sounds like an amazing tough girl. All the love, encouragement and medical treatment you have been giving her will hopefully put her back on the road to recovery. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so so sorry to hear this, it is truly heartbreaking.

As a last ditch effort, I might try consulting a professional herbalist to work with the meds.

I don't recall, do they think that doing some kind of flush would help?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry to read this. I am sending prayers and positive thoughts that she can overcome this :hugs: Please do keep us updated.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Olina's setback. I hope that she will bounce back again and be the happy and healthy girl that she was. My prayers are with you both for a full and permanent recovery of your beautiful, sweet girl. :hugs:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

> I don't recall, do they think that doing some kind of flush would help?


I asked Dr. Blair about that yesterday. He is fairly familiar with Zygomycosis. He said the problem with this fungal disease is that it gets in the dogs nerves and it very difficult to eliminate. He strongly recommended that I keep her on Itraconazole for at least 6 months.

His biggest concern is that with this disease the drugs don't kill the bacteria, they just stop it from growing. What has to happen is that Olina's immune system has to really kick in and wipe it out. But Dr. Blair is concerned about her immune system since she contracted this bacteria from the start. This fungus is everywhere and most dogs don't ever have a problem with it. Obviously Olina did. But there again, she did have Lyme Disease at that time and her immune system was compromised.

It is all so complicated. When I see my other vet, Dr. Z I will ask HIM about flushing her system. Dr. Z was very optimistic the last time I was in there which was on Saturday. He said all those horrible lesions in her mouth were really healing up nicely.
But then this paralysis started shortly after that visit. I do believe she is going to get her feeling back in her face (how can I NOT beleive that?). Seriously, this morning I took her on a walk, against my DH advice. She seems a bit better today.

I know there is a VERY slim chance that her vision returns, BUT I also feel that it will. Her face is just so full of necrotic crap at the moment and once her system expells that junk, there will be less pressure on her optical nerves. God give her strength! And, yes, I do agree that possibly flushing this out may help. I will look into that now.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Olina & London's Mom :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hoping the other vet will be sucessful with the flush. 

What a devastating disease ... after reading about your saga with Olina, it makes me feel so fortunate that I've never had a dog affected by the fungus!


----------



## PuffinGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

What are you guys doing to boost her immune system? My holistic vet is a huge proponent of colostrum. It's a little expensive, but it would be worth it if it helped.

I'm so sorry to hear she's had this set back. =(


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I forgot about the Lyme disease.

I would add doxycycline to the itraconazole if they are not contraindicated together (you should be able to use both). The Lyme is probably still there, and it's possible that some of these side effects are from the Lyme, or at least made worse, since Lyme can also cause a lot of neurological problems. I think this is very very very very very very very very very very very very important to do.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Yes, my vet has put her on Clavamox. She has been on that for over a week. We tried a stronger antibiotic (Clindamycin) but it was too hard on her stomach so we switched to Clavamox.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How is she doing today?? I've been thinking about her all day


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

London's Mom said:


> Yes, my vet has put her on Clavamox. She has been on that for over a week. We tried a stronger antibiotic (Clindamycin) but it was too hard on her stomach so we switched to Clavamox.


Oh good, I'm so glad to hear this. I was thinking of Clavamox instead after I turned my computer off. The doxy might be rough with everything else that is going on.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

My vet, Dr. Z, called this morning after reading the other vet's report, Dr. B. Dr. Z wants me to bring her in tomorrow for a chest x-ray. He is VERY concerned that this disease may have spread to her lungs.

She has very little energy compared to where she was 2 weeks ago. And during her walk she starts this gasping and drooling. Although, she was not as bad this morning. Or perhpaps I am just hoping for the best.

If it has spread to her lungs, there is not much else we can do for my little girl. This disease is like a cancer, when I think about it. 

She is asleep here in my office at the moment. She has been sleeping all day for the past 3-4 days. This is so unlike her. I've been trying not to cry in front of her. I don't want to upset her.

I'll send a post tomorrow after the x-ray.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

London's Mom said:


> My vet, Dr. Z, called this morning after reading the other vet's report, Dr. B. Dr. Z wants me to bring her in tomorrow for a chest x-ray. He is VERY concerned that this disease may have spread to her lungs.
> ...


Oh, gosh, I sure hope it hasn't spread. I can't believe how devastating this disease is. I'll certainly be including both of you in my prayers that the x=rays don't pick up anything unusual!!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Same here


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Praying that this hasn't spread to her lungs and that the new antibiotic helps her to recover from this. 

My friends have an older GSD that had a similar bacterial infection at the age of 10. She was very ill for quite a while and they didn't think she would make it, but she finally did fully recover. I hope with all my heart that this is the case for olina. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Sending you positive thoughts!!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

OLINA BOBINA has good news! Her chest x-ray showed NO LESIONS!!!!! (Where's my glass of wine, I need to celebrate!!!! Heck, where's my bottle of wine!  )

Anyway, we woke this morning and I took her for a 4 mile run. I know, I know.....I should keep her quiet and resting, but that little muffin loves to run as much as I. And I thought if she only had a few days to live why not LIVE IT UP! She ran like the wind: chasing a herd of deer across the field at FULL SPEED, never showing any signs of being winded or gagging. And then she even played with Mr. Octopus in the backyard when we returned. From what I was seeing, I knew she was going to have good results at the vet.

So this afternoon when Dr. Z shot the x-ray and walked back into the room with a BIG SMILE on his face, my heart just sang. I KNOW Olina is going to kick this. We may still have a long road ahead of us, but we're not quitting. That little muffin has such determination. A true German Shepherd trait!

She is now done with the antibiotics, so we will be keeping her on the Itraconazole for about 4 more months and also we will be starting her on Wei Qi Booster and accupunture. The accupunture is to hopefully jump start that nerve function in her face. I do feel that she will regain feeling in her face and I HOPE she can regain some of the vision in her eye once that swelling subsides.

Thank you all for your positive thoughts and wishes! Olina and I greatly appreciate them.

Here's a photo of her from last September in Lake George, NY.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Hallelujah!!! That's such fabulous news!! Stosh was the same way after the eye specialist said he didn't need to see him for a year- he ran and played and jumped in the air to catch frisbees as though he understood the good news. Obviously they sense our relief and confidence that all will be well. Just think if Stosh and Olina had a litter they'd be super indestructible dogs


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Hallelujah!!! That's such fabulous news!! Stosh was the same way after the eye specialist said he didn't need to see him for a year- he ran and played and jumped in the air to catch frisbees as though he understood the good news. Obviously they sense our relief and confidence that all will be well. *Just think if Stosh and Olina had a litter they'd be super indestructible dogs*


I could see it now.... They'd be like a bunch of Krypto the Super Dogs running around. LOL


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

> Just think if Stosh and Olina had a litter they'd be super indestructible dogs


LOL!!!!! I'd love it and I want to keep the entire litter for myself (or maybe we'd split 'em)


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They would catch bullets out of the air--and eat skulls for breakfast!!


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

That is the best news I've heard all day!!!!!!!!! :happyboogie::groovy::congratulations:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Olina has had a setback. I feel as though I have been fooling myself into believing that she could kick this horrendous disease. (It has a mortality rate of 70%-90%).

The fungus is spreading and growing in her little head. From what I have been reading it will eventually work its nasty way into her brain. I am crying at just the thought of this. I have been keeping a close watch over her. When she tells me that she wants to throw in the towel, I will have to give up as well. God this has been so hard to deal with. I love that little dog.

Today her eye appears as though it is about to explode. There is so much blood/puss built up within it. And there is a cloudy-crusty layer over the entire eyeball. I have been doing EVERYTHING that all the doctors, specialists, etc have told me to do. I am so sad that nothing seems to kill this awful fungus. It is taking the life of my baby girl.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

:hugs:

Oh my goodness. 

Could your vet/s email/call/fax all the vet teaching hospitals in the country to see if they are doing anything experimental? Something new - a combo of different things? Anything - grasping at straws but maybe worth a chance?

Here's a people study: http://www.utasip.com/files/articlefiles/pdf/ASIM_6_6C_p526_530.pdf
3 things in concert suggested - I have no idea if any of it is possible or applicable for dogs.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Has your vet contacted Texas A&M or Cornell? My vet worked with Texas A&M for Chance and it has made a world of difference. Not the same issue by any means, but they were very helpful with suggestions for medications.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yeah - they can really be helpful. 

Was just thinking - in addition to a fax to all the vet schools, the vets can post on the VIN and see if they get any info too.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

My God I'm so sorry. I am crying as I type this and feel so bad for everything you and Olina are going through. Lisgje and JeanKBBMMMAAN both made excellent suggestions. It's definitely worth checking into if you can. I will continue to pray for your beautiful Olina.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

first I read the good news and thought YIPPEE, then I read todays(((

I know you won't give up until she tells you to,,I am praying that she will continue to be the little fighter she has and will beat this thing..sending good vibes to you all


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree with Jean about contacting vet schools. From what I read, if there are no underlying conditions, Olina has a greater chance of survival. Sending lots of positive thoughts your way.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I will be praying for your sweet girl.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I've been thinking about her today-- my thoughts and prayers and with you both


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

:hugs::hugs: Sending lots of love and prayers Olina's way. She's such a fighter.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Did she improve when the antibiotic was added, and then decline after it was stopped perhaps?


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am also sending you both all my positive healing thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

> Did she improve when the antibiotic was added, and then decline after it was stopped perhaps?


Her health has been like a yoyo. Up and down and all around. Once we took her off the antibiotics she seemed to improve slightly, but perhaps it was because they were making her tired.

Both of my vets have contacted their universities (Ohio State and U of Michigan). I know from experience that Ohio State is one of the best vet schools in the country. That is where we sent the original culture. My U of Mich vet, Dr. B, has treated these cases before when he was in Michigan. He was very frank (which I appreciated) and told me that she has a 50-50% chance of survival. His MAIN concern with Olina is that she may have a weak immune system which is why she has not been able to fight this fungus from the get-go. This Zycomycosis bacteria is EVERYWHERE and 99% of us (people and dogs) have no problem warding it off.
BUT he did ask me to bring her back in 2 months for a re-check, so he either has more hope than I do. (?)

Dr. B (From Michigan) said that I need to keep her on the Itraconazole for 6 months and then when I pull her off to PRAY her immune system can kill this thing. He said that the antibiotics will not do squat in killing the fungal bacteria. And he said the Itra will STOP the fungus from growing but it cannot KILL it. That is up to Olina's system. What happens (from what they have told me) is that this fungus has a protective coating around it so it is very resistant to drugs. That is why it has such a high mortality rate.

My DH talked to Dr. Z (my other vet) this morning. I emailed him the photos of Olina as well yesterday. He said that we just need to keep on track with the Itra and hope that the fungus stops spreading. He said that we are doing everything that we can do for her. He also reminded us of how well her lesions in her mouth have healed. He feels that she may be slowing healing inside of her head and that it will look bad before it looks good. Just like before.

This morning she had a bit more energy. Her eye looked SLIGHTLY better, but it is still crusty and red. I guess the only good news is that since she is paralyzed on that side of her face, she cannot feel the pain in her eye.

Sorry to cry on everyone's shoulders. As we all love our dogs so much, we sometimes feel such a responsibility to their health and happiness. It can be so stressful when you cannot save your dog from such agony. They look at us for help with those big brown eyes and we want to do everything in our power to cure them.

When Olina first became REALLY ill and her eye was so swollen, my DH looked at me and said "DO SOMETHING!!!!" My current vet was clueless so I took Olina to a totla of FIVE vets till I found one who knew what he was talking about.

And when my vet was digging for more info when Olina took a BIG step back in her recovery, he said "I am going to RELY ON YOU to make a decision regarding her quality of life." I just want the best for her and I feel it's up to me to provide that, no matter how stressful it will be. 

All of your support has made my life easier throughout all of this.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

It sounds as though you're doing everything possible and it truly is dependent on her immunity system. And really a 50/50 shot is better than I would have thought considering the resistance to treatment and the rapid spread it usually has. You and Olina are handling it amazingly well given all that's happening, especially with changes coming almost daily. As much as we all hope and pray nothing like this happens to our dogs, it does bring a special bond between us and the ones that need so much care. Our thoughts and prayers continue


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This is a shot in the dark, but I did a Google on RESEARCH ZYGOMYCOSIS and came up with this site doing human research ... maybe your vets can talk to them to see if they've hit on anything that might help Olina.
Leukemia & Zygomycosis Research - Partnership for Cures

I also found this site where it has a chart showing underlying conditions which is something you may want to investigate (see figure 4):
http://www.utasip.com/files/articlefiles/pdf/ASIM_6_6C_p526_530.pdf

Gosh this is so frustrating!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Arycrest. The second link was very interesting.

My vet had asked if he could document Olina's case and present it to the School of Veterinary Medicine at OSU IF she survives. He will have to take her up to OSU, I believe. I would insist on going with her.

I am going to pass this info onto my vet.


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm sorry. I wish Olina the best. Do you know how she got it? Or what generally causes it?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

The article I linked to earlier indicated a three prong approach (again - humans):
Surgical debridement, medical antifungal therapy and efforts to improve host defenses. 

The medicines that they are using are: amphotericin B. 

The immunotherapies they talked about were interferon and granulocytes. 

I am not sure what all that means - but I would definitely push harder.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> The article I linked to earlier indicated a three prong approach (again - humans):
> Surgical debridement, medical antifungal therapy and efforts to improve host defenses.
> 
> The medicines that they are using are: amphotericin B.
> ...


At this point in time I have to agree that taking chances on alternate treatments seems to be the only path left!


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

RE: surgical debridement:
My vet(s) have both told me that to surgically remove the mass(es) of fungii growing within her little skull would be nearly impossible. I attend to agree with them. They said that there are SO many nerves in a dogs skull, in and around her eye, that to pin point the entire disease and start cutting away would basically do her more harm than good. Plus, I do not feel she would want that.
Both vets said that she is on the drug of choice for this disease (Itraconozale). So I have to trust them, since one vet has dealt with these cases before.
However, I will look into the topic of Interferon and Granulocytes.

On a brighter note, my mom (Olina's "OMA") and my good friend/neighbor, Liz, stopped over this morning. They both said that they were surprised at how good Olina was looking and at how energetic she is. That made me feel worlds better.

I guess I just have to keep her on the Itraconozale for 3-4 months and see where it takes us, as the vets have recommended.

Thanks for the info, JeanKBBMMMAAN.

Also, to answer your question, MikeyMerciless, we THINK that she was "injected" with this fungus when she was gnawing on an OLD skull up in the Adirondacks last September. The bone pierced the back of her mouth and I was not aware of it for MONTHS!  On top of that occurrence, she had Lyme disease which weakened her immune system. And on top of THAT, I was taking her to a bird-brain vet who put her on Prednisone which encouraged the fungus to grow like mad in her head.

So here we are........


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's great that people who don't see her everyday thinks she looks and acts a lot better. It's so hard to judge when we see them all the time. Hope that's a good sign!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I think there are some things here that need to be seriously thought about, this being a matter of life and death. I think that Jean and Gayle have given you excellent advice and direction and wiuld hope that you would pursue some of it. 

I understand that you trust your vets, but I think that situations like this really push us to go outside our comfort zones. According to some sources that I have read, there are other drugs used, including the one mentioned here: Zygomycosis in Cats. Interesting that their drug is one that is an antibiotic used to treat a fungal infection. If your vet is sticking with only itraconazol, I would want to know why, and it had better be a valid reason, not something like that is always what he has used. 

I strongly believe that she needs a multi-drug combo, and I would bet you that she responded well to the clavamox because either both are needed to fight the fungus, or that she has a case of chronic lyme that is compromising the recovery, and possibly has turned to neuro lyme.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Olina has been slipping for the past three days. (BTW we did put her back on Clavamox, but it did not show any improvement.) The other drug, Ampericin B was too expensive for me (I've already surpassing $8000. on vet bills/drugs since last October. I have been selling everything I own on ebay to pay for her meds). But I am not complaining, to have her with me for these past 4 months was worth every penny.

As of lately, her enthusiasm has vanished. She no longer wants to play, walk or hold her ears upright. This morning her"good" eye was very dialated and "wide-open". She appears to be slightly paranoid. The disease may be starting to spread in her brain. 

I have been trying to keep her comfortable and happy but I am beginning to realize she is giving up. I will have to make a decision soon. I am going to miss my little bean so much.

Here are some photos I just shot. You can see how she looks scared. Her bad eye is shrinking and falling back into her head. I have been watching her VERY closely. This has been such an awful experience for such a sweet dog. She never deserved this, no one does.


----------



## KendraLovey (Jan 17, 2011)

Poor sweet baby This whole story breaks my heart. You have been such a good strong momma for her. I know you will know when it's time. I will be praying....something has got to give.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

So sorry to hear that things are not going as well as you hoped.
You're right, no one deserves anything like this.

I hope you're holding up, please don't forget to take care of yourself as well.
You have fought so hard for your girl. Make sure you keep yourself safe as well. I know it's an agonizing decision to have to make and you'll do what's best for her when the time is right.

We're sending all the hope and love we have out to you guys. Please keep everyone posted.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

This is so sad, she looks like such a sweet girl and she certainly doesn't deserve all this - neither do you. Just love on her for as long as you can. My best to you and your girl.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers :hugs:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Such a devastating situation--I was so hoping that after her run with the deer that she was getting stronger. Please take care


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Poor little bean :hugs:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

My heart breaks for you. I keep praying she will get better. Olina is such a beautiful brave girl and you have done everything you possibly can for her. She knows how much you love her. I'm sure I can speak for everyone when I say this horrible experience you both have been going through has touched all of our lives. Please know how much we care and that we will all be praying for you and Olina.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

You might try adding some Pau D'Arco, or contacting Marina at naturalrearing.com

You might also call the compounding pharmacy Med4Vets in Utah to see how they can help out with any costs, including that of the itraconazole: 866-MED-4VET


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry for all of you I will be still praying for a miracle for your sweet girl.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

This is just so so sad... She's such a beautiful girl and I was really hoping she would pull through. Regardless, you are both FIGHTERS, that's for sure...and hopefully knowing that in the back of your mind will give you some sort of comfort. There really are no words, but I hope that knowing you did everything you could do will give you some sort of comfort in your heart.  

Even through she looks sick in the pictures, I can still see her self shining through, she looks like a dog who is normally full of life and who always wants to be playing and goofing off!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Poor girl she looks defeated You really have gone above and beyond for her so it seems now all you can do is enjoy her for now. She knows how loved she is and obviously she has brought you a lot of joy. I hope you guys have a few more good months together.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

You will both be in my prayers.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

:hugs::hugs::hugsraying for a miracle!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh that poor girl  I will be praying for her too.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

This morning we had to put Olina to rest.
When I awoke this morning I found her laying in her little bed, completely blind. She was very confused and disoriented. The disease had entered her brain. I cannot believe how fast she deteriorated. Three days ago she was chasing a herd of deer across a field. 

I miss that little bean so much. But I know that my Minerva and Lugar were at the Bridge to help her across. 

I loved Olina with all my heart and that is why it aches so now.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I am so very sorry, it was such a brutal disesae, and she fought so hard to stay with you.

:rip: sweet Olina, run free with your eyes open

:hugging:


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

I am so very sorry. She was such a brave little girl until the very end. RIP beautiful girl.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

I am so very sorry :hugs:

Run free sweet Olina


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry to read this(( I'm sure your devastated but know she had the best of life with you and all you did to try to pull her thru this awful illness

Hugs to you all, she was a beautiful girl and left to early


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

My gosh, I'm sorry to read this. You did everything possible for Olina, I'm sorry nothing worked for her. What an absolutely terrible disease it is!!!

:rip: Rest in peace beautiful Olina, may you run free at the Bridge!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

How awful! Who would ever guess that something like this could happen - it just shocks you to your core - I can't imagine. I am so very sorry.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry-- I've been thinking about her all day. I'm so glad you had that day running with the deer.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I just found this thread, I'm so sorry about Olina passing.  May she rest in peace, what a horrible disease.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so very sorry to hear all your girl and you went through. You both fought so hard, my thoughts are with you. 

Lots of hugs for you.

Run free, sweet Olina!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

OMG. I am so, so very sorry to hear about Olina. I hadn't caught an update since reading that there was no tumor in her chest. I know how hard you fought with her and for her. At least she is free of pain now and running free and chasing all the deer she can at the bridge.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. I was really hoping that she would beat this. But you did the only thing that you could do to ease her pain. And despite the fact that it ended far too soon, she had a wonderful, happy life with you. Rest in peace, sweet Olina. You've touched a lot of people's hearts with your sweet and brave spirit. :angel:


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

What a roller coaster ride of emotional ups and downs. I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. I will continue to pray for the healing of your aching heart. You gave your all to help Olina. Be sure to take good care of yourself.

Hugs!
Jan


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a terrible disease and for it to happen to such a young dog-heartbreaking. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Fluffypants (Aug 31, 2003)

I just read this thread... I'm so very sorry... hugs to you! You did all you could and what good mom you are. Olina is running free at the bridge now... rest in peace sweet one. 

Tanja


----------

